
We should have an email for each website - attackapplaud
https://dev.to/sonnk/we-should-have-an-email-for-each-website-fhh
======
chaisehaute
Actually Yahoo has a similar feature (they call it "Disposable email
address"), limited to 500 emails.

~~~
greenyoda
There are also many other disposable e-mail services. I used spamgourmet.com
for many years, but now, unfortunately, they're shutting down. I'm currently
using e4ward.com.

~~~
colieutam
The story behind spamgourmet.com is actually heartbreaking [1]. Just tried out
e4ward.com, I don't like the fact that the email subdomain is fixed -> easy to
cross-reference users.

[1]:
[https://bbs.spamgourmet.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=1766&sid=250...](https://bbs.spamgourmet.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=1766&sid=2506a90fa5b1d53b58adbf99f1b5f98f)

